# Only ONE of its Kind Drum Set (Photo Collection)



## Dean Little

I am writing a school report on the evolution of the drum set and have been given the idea to start a thread where you can help by adding your images to this collection of drum sets you have found to be unique over the years. I will start it off with this heat reactive color changing "Trike" owned by Lou Dog of Kottonmouth Kings. 











Unfortunatly I am not sure how to add a video on here but you can view this color change effect at this site HARD Lifestyle: KottonMouth Kings Lou Dog's Heat Reactive Drumset Video

Hope to get some help from everyone, thank you!


----------



## Fler

I dig that. I have a few pics but in the midst of windows reinstallation on my personal pc, I can't get to em just yet. Gimme a while and i'll see if I can find anything interesting.


----------



## code_red

Abalone snare.





Orlich Glass drum kit






















Stave shells! I would love to have one someday!


----------



## winterlover

i had a guitar done that changed colors like a mood ring by Trippininc trippin ink, get it. but yeah, a goth epiphone, the guy fucked up the pickups when he did it. but paint turned out okay. when it was inside it was black but outside it was green sunburst lookin. turned out ugly as sin tho


----------



## awesomeaustin

Han Bennick made a drumset entirely out of cheese:





I saw that Codeson kit at the NAMM show in '07 I think. Awesome work, I though it was made of bamboo


----------



## Panterica

winterlover said:


> i had a guitar done that changed colors like a mood ring by Trippininc trippin ink, get it. but yeah, a goth epiphone, the guy fucked up the pickups when he did it. but paint turned out okay. when it was inside it was black but outside it was green sunburst lookin. turned out ugly as sin tho



i remember that 
he got 50 bucks for it from a pawn shop after that asshole fucked up the guitar


----------



## Despised_0515

John Longstreth's (Origin) carbon fiber shells along with his 1 1/2" thick stave shell zebra wood snare













Wouldn't you want to include how cymbals, hardware, and heads have changed alot also?
Examples being Sabian O-zone cymbals, Trick Pro-1v pedals, and Evans EC2 heads.
Well... unless you're like me and just kinda halfass all your schoolwork


----------



## drmosh

holy crap, that John Longstreth snare is insane.
And that cheese kit wouldn't last long around me


----------



## chaosxcomplex

what about the sets with the racks that wrap all the way around, top, bottom, front and back with cymbals hanging everywhere... or Portnoy and Peart's kits that incorporate multiple kits in one...


----------



## synrgy

code_red said:


>


 
I'm no drummer, but I'd put that in my studio in a heartbeat, just to look at if nothing else.


----------



## CynicEidolon

Hmmm... Bozzio is nuts.


----------



## genitalwarfare

what kind of sticks is Longstreth using in that picture?


----------



## noodleplugerine

Suprised nobody posted Danny Carey's brass kit.


----------



## Daemoniac

noodleplugerine said:


> Suprised nobody posted Danny Carey's brass kit.



+1


----------



## Konfyouzd

holy shit this thread is full of win. these are the coolest drum kits i've ever seen.


----------



## code_red

Trixon Drums from the 60s


----------

